# Maybe of Interest



## jttheclockman (Dec 8, 2015)

Those that like Grizzly tools this maybe of interest. Also drill doctor on sale. Have not done any price shopping. Just passing on the ad.

Can not get ad to load but check out Grizzly site.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/g0710P


----------



## skiprat (Dec 8, 2015)

I don't need the Drill Doctor, cos it's my turn to win the one Jeff donates every year.......
.......but sometimes I think it would have been cheaper to just buy one, .....or six by now......:redface:

Ya know, I reckon he takes my name outa the hat before he does the draw.....either that or I'm the unluckiest guy on IAP......:frown:


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 8, 2015)

skiprat said:


> I don't need the Drill Doctor, cos it's my turn to win the one Jeff donates every year.......
> .......but sometimes I think it would have been cheaper to just buy one, .....or six by now......:redface:
> 
> Ya know, I reckon he takes my name outa the hat before he does the draw.....either that or I'm the unluckiest guy on IAP......
> ...


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 8, 2015)

skiprat said:


> I don't need the Drill Doctor, cos it's my turn to win the one Jeff donates every year.......
> .......but sometimes I think it would have been cheaper to just buy one, .....or six by now......:redface:
> 
> Ya know, I reckon he takes my name outa the hat before he does the draw.....either that or I'm the unluckiest guy on IAP......:frown:




Maybe you will win the hat they put the names in this year:biggrin:


----------



## Ligget (Dec 8, 2015)

skiprat said:


> I don't need the Drill Doctor, cos it's my turn to win the one Jeff donates every year.......
> .......but sometimes I think it would have been cheaper to just buy one, .....or six by now......:redface:
> 
> Ya know, I reckon he takes my name outa the hat before he does the draw.....either that or I'm the unluckiest guy on IAP......:frown:



Just buy one Steve, and I will send you all my drill bits for sharpening, if I pay each time that will off-set the drill doctor price! :wink:


----------



## mredburn (Dec 8, 2015)

I offered to give Chuck (DaleCamino) my Drill Doctor if he would sharpen my Drill bits for me,   ..........
He said No!


----------



## D.Oliver (Dec 8, 2015)

mredburn said:


> I offered to give Chuck (DaleCamino) my Drill Doctor if he would sharpen my Drill bits for me,   ..........
> He said No!


 
Some guys, huh?  Maybe if you threw a pink towel in to sweeten the pot.....


----------



## TLTHW (Dec 8, 2015)

mredburn said:


> I offered to give Chuck (DaleCamino) my Drill Doctor if he would sharpen my Drill bits for me,   ..........
> He said No!



Never should of let him see your drill bit collection.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 8, 2015)

Mr Oliver, You kill me....:biggrin:


----------



## sschering (Dec 8, 2015)

I gave up and bought one at a yard sale for $5..


----------



## BSea (Dec 9, 2015)

D.Oliver said:


> mredburn said:
> 
> 
> > I offered to give Chuck (DaleCamino) my Drill Doctor if he would sharpen my Drill bits for me,   ..........
> ...


This must be pre-season BASH  . . . . . . . . Ummmmm bashing?!?!?


----------



## D.Oliver (Dec 9, 2015)

Oh no.  The pink towel is running joke.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/getting-cave-ready-visitors-135874/index2.html

It starts at post 16


----------



## skiprat (Dec 9, 2015)

.....and in true comrade spirit, we continued in this thread
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/road-trip-chucks-cave-136167/index2.html

Then we hijacked Perry's thread and kept it going in this thread....http://www.penturners.org/forum/f166/metal-lathe-next-136310/index2.html

We all love Chucky dearly but he kinda opens himself up to the abuse...:biggrin:

Edit in: I just noticed that I missed a load of fun in the second half of one of those threads....
That means I need to spend even more time here...


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 9, 2015)

There is no pre anything. It is a continuation. Maybe there will be a pink towel this year as a prize. You could put it on the loser train It would be like a trophy


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 9, 2015)

I should NEVER have even accepted that towel from Susanne to start with :redface: Much less let it be captured in a photo. But, it's a GOOD towel!! :biggrin: You crazy lot! Go ahead and, have your fun at my expense :biggrin::tongue: Don't think for iota that I'm not just waiting for my golden opportunity :wink::biggrin::tongue:

Skippy...I just know that Drill Dr. is MINE this year. I would have accepted Mikes offer for his. But, I will not live long enough to sharpen his quadzillion drill bits. :redface: But, it was nice he offered


----------



## mredburn (Dec 9, 2015)

Oooooooh Jt I think you may have something there.  An Official "Man Studio Pink Towel" prize!  Why Chuck may just donate that prize himself!  Maybe we could get one with an Iap logo patch sewn on.:biggrin: It could be a premier prize on the Losers train, maybe even being passed on year to year.  :biggrin:

OR it could be the Consolation Prize for the Slim Line contest!

(sorry CHuck I just had too)


----------



## skiprat (Dec 9, 2015)

Maybe it could have serious value in future....
Chuck, never wash it !!! It will lose value !!:tongue:

What is it that they say........?

Horses sweat....
Men perspire.....
Ladies and others.... glow......


I can see it now....

.....picture this....

Jeff reading out the 2016 Bash Donation Drawing....

....and the Glowing Pink Towel as used by Chuck in his Studio, goes to...


Chuck, I reckon Susanne gets a big kick out of seeing you squeerm..:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 9, 2015)

mredburn said:


> Oooooooh Jt I think you may have something there.  An Official "Man Studio Pink Towel" prize!  Why Chuck may just donate that prize himself!  Maybe we could get one with an Iap logo patch sewn on.:biggrin: It could be a premier prize on the Losers train, maybe even being passed on year to year.  :biggrin:
> 
> OR it could be the Consolation Prize for the Slim Line contest!
> 
> (sorry CHuck I just had too)


 No worries Mike! I would have done the same thing :biggrin: Problem is....I have the towel:redface: AND...it ain't a Flippin' STUDIO


----------



## D.Oliver (Dec 9, 2015)

Dalecamino said:


> it ain't a Flippin' STUDIO


 
Mike, do you think we could embroider this phrase on the glowing pink towel as used by Chuck in his Studio?


----------



## mredburn (Dec 9, 2015)

I dont see why not Derek.

Hey!   Maybe we could get him to Autograph it!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 9, 2015)

skiprat said:


> Maybe it could have serious value in future....
> Chuck, never wash it !!! It will lose value !!:tongue:
> 
> What is it that they say........?
> ...


 


D.Oliver said:


> Dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > it ain't a Flippin' STUDIO
> ...


 


mredburn said:


> I dont see why not Derek.
> 
> Hey!   Maybe we could get him to Autograph it!:biggrin::biggrin:


 Ha-ha-ha....ha-ha-ha....ha-ha-ha...you're ALL SOOO funny  :biggrin::laugh: I'll do one better than autograph it :wink::biggrin: Your collective brilliance has spawned an idea. (yes I got one) Christmas is coming so.....:biggrin::tongue: It's a SHED!!!:frown:


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 10, 2015)

I like the ideas.  The IAP patch sewn in. :biggrin:

And this years prestigious award goes to ____________


----------



## Curly (Dec 10, 2015)

I can see it now. Pink IAP mugs, Pink IAP Turning Smocks and Pink Chuck Towels. Pen turning is not just for the manly man anymore. :RockOn: 

For those that have dificulty reading the pink font avove 
I can see it now. Pink IAP mugs, Pink IAP Turning Smocks and Pink Chuck Towels. Pen turning is not just for the manly man anymore. :RockOn:


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 10, 2015)

Curly said:


> I can see it now. Pink IAP mugs, Pink IAP Turning Smocks and Pink Chuck Towels. Pen turning is not just for the manly man anymore. :RockOn:
> 
> For those that have dificulty reading the pink font avove
> I can see it now. Pink IAP mugs, Pink IAP Turning Smocks and Pink Chuck Towels. Pen turning is not just for the manly man anymore. :RockOn:



You too?? Just had to get involved with this bunch? I'm taking names you know?


----------



## mredburn (Dec 10, 2015)

CHuck is feeling the Love!


----------



## skiprat (Dec 10, 2015)

I wonder what music gets played the most in that .....place???
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3T-4y0kifAI

Ricky Lee Jones's Chuckies In Love

Or maybe.....

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=r0qBaBb1Y-U

Phil Collins' Sussudio ( called that because of the Japanese lady that couldn't pronounce her Ts)


----------



## D.Oliver (Dec 10, 2015)

skiprat said:


> I wonder what music gets played the most in that .....place???
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3T-4y0kifAI
> 
> Ricky Lee Jones's Chuckies In Love
> ...


 

I'm going with this.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0uiCkY67Rg

I also think there is some pink towel twirling going on while the song plays.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 10, 2015)

Derek, you are a cruel hard man.....'.........keep it up!!

Peculiarly, that video is not permitted to be shown here in Germany.

The title comes up, but it says not permitted in your country.


I wonder if it's copyright or historic PC gone mad( re the film topic )?


----------



## mredburn (Dec 10, 2015)

Im going to bat for Chuck with 
"you spin me right round" by dope!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzAektg101M

Notice I didnt use the 80s version Chuck


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 10, 2015)

mredburn said:


> CHuck is feeling the Love!


Not the kind I'm used to. If this is love....I don't need anymore :redface:



skiprat said:


> I wonder what music gets played the most in that .....place???
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3T-4y0kifAI
> 
> Ricky Lee Jones's Chuckies In Love
> ...


I actually like both of those :tongue:



D.Oliver said:


> skiprat said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what music gets played the most in that .....place???
> ...


I'm sending YOU a double dose :tongue::biggrin:



skiprat said:


> Derek, you are a cruel hard man.....'.........keep it up!!
> 
> Peculiarly, that video is not permitted to be shown here in Germany.
> 
> ...


Rats aren't allowed to view them :biggrin::tongue:


----------



## skiprat (Dec 10, 2015)

......or, considering Chucks quality of superb craftsmanship....

this song by Pink....:tongue:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XpAjfyiVoT8


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 10, 2015)

skiprat said:


> ......or, considering Chucks quality of superb craftsmanship....
> 
> this song by Pink....:tongue:
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XpAjfyiVoT8


 NOW!!! You're beginning to make sense :biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 10, 2015)

mredburn said:


> Im going to bat for Chuck with
> "you spin me right round" by dope!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzAektg101M
> 
> Notice I didnt use the 80s version Chuck


 Thanks Mike!


----------



## skiprat (Dec 10, 2015)

You know what I love about this site?????

You make one eeny weeny tiny mistake of leaving your favourite pink comforter around in your shiney new studio.....and the whole damned world  and his brother jumps on the bandwagon to kick you in the nuts......

....aaaargh .....aaargh....gotta love this place!!!!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 10, 2015)

skiprat said:


> You know what I love about this site?????
> 
> You make one eeny weeny tiny mistake of leaving your favourite pink comforter around in your shiney new studio.....and the whole damned world  and his brother jumps on the bandwagon to kick you in the nuts......
> 
> ....aaaargh .....aaargh....gotta love this place!!!!:biggrin::biggrin:


 Oh SURE!!! Unless you're the subject matter :redface: And again...it ain't a comforter and...it ain't a flippin' studio :tongue:


----------



## EBorraga (Dec 10, 2015)

I can attest that that pink towel really worked well on cleaning the oil off of the lathe  But to be fair, Susanne told me it was once white! Somehow a red rag got in the wash with it and turned it pink. That's when it got thrown out into the Studio :wink:


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 11, 2015)

EBorraga said:


> I can attest that that pink towel really worked well on cleaning the oil off of the lathe  But to be fair, Susanne told me it was once white! Somehow a red rag got in the wash with it and turned it pink. That's when it got thrown out into the Studio :wink:


 Thanks Ernie! That's exactly right :biggrin:


----------



## Curly (Dec 11, 2015)

I thought it was a shop Chuck.  When was it turned back into a studio?


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 12, 2015)

Curly said:


> I thought it was a shop Chuck.  When was it turned back into a studio?



It IS a shop Pete! It's that Hoprat  that keeps calling it a studio for some reason. Pay no attention to him. He's just jealous. Or something. And, it never was a studio, it's him. He started that, calling it a studio. When in fact it is a shed. Anyone with any sense can see that in the photos I posted. It ain't a flipping' studio! 

Thanks for asking! (I don't have icons with my tablet)  Big grin!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 12, 2015)

Chuck,
There's so much abuse going through this thread, so as not to be confused with you,
think I'm going to have to change my name.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 12, 2015)

I understand Chuck! I may change mine too. But stick around. When Jeff sees this OBVIOUS violation of the Forum Decorum, he will take swift and, appropriate action against this bunch of Hooligans. And, the name CHUCK will rise to the mountain tops! Where it belongs. Don't worry Chuck. I will make you proud!!!


----------



## mredburn (Dec 12, 2015)

Decorum schmoron,  With friends like you have, a few enemies might be a large improvement. Ifyou rise to the mountain tops will that make You "Up Chuck?" :laugh:

Im so bad.......:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 12, 2015)

mredburn said:


> Decorum schmoron,  With friends like you have, a few enemies might be a large improvement. Ifyou rise to the mountain tops will that make You "Up Chuck?" :laugh:
> 
> Im so bad.......:biggrin:


   Keep going! Jeff will soon be sending you a PM you won't like


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 14, 2015)

:biggrin: Where did you all go? I was only kidding you about Jeff and the Forum Decorum :tongue::biggrin:


----------



## mredburn (Dec 14, 2015)

uh huh, Suuurrre you were.  I thought maybe you went inside to have an adult beverage and hide your hurt feelings.  No dont tell us,  we wont Judge...................:laugh:


----------



## Curly (Dec 14, 2015)

Chuck doesn't have any friends so even a little abuse makes him feel good. Let's ignore him some more and then he'll really be begging for it.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 15, 2015)

I should know to let a sleeping dog, lye. :redface: But, I just couldn't :biggrin:

Pete, I'm pretty sure I have a friend somewhere :wink:


----------



## Curly (Dec 15, 2015)

How much do you pay? I could use a little extra cash. :biggrin:


----------



## mredburn (Dec 15, 2015)

OOooh :bulgy-eyes:  I can be your friend Chuck Im sure we can agree on a price schedule that will benefit everyone!

"Like" your posts .50 cents each
Good Pen  $1.00  each
Great Job  $1.00 each
verbal support of Pink shop towel  $3.00
Insulting a Rat $1.00 or 6 for $5.00
Calling it a "Shed"  $5.00 each

 Adding you to Friends list - Free!  for the first 3 months than $19.95 a month with a 2 year contract!

I can set up an automated billing statement with a 5% discount for Auto Pay!

Prices good through 12-31-2015, not redeemable for cash or transferable to third parties.  Prices subject to change depending on your attitude.Friendship may or may not be life- like or real. We reserve the right to substitute sarcasm, taunting or name calling for friendship at any time.  All rights reserved. may not be duplicated or copied without the owners consent.


----------



## D.Oliver (Dec 15, 2015)

mredburn said:


> OOooh :bulgy-eyes:  I can be your friend Chuck Im sure we can agree on a price schedule that will benefit everyone!
> 
> "Like" your posts .50 cents each
> Good Pen  $1.00  each
> ...


 
That's a great package Chuck.  It's similar to the one I offer.  The biggest difference is I won't offer verbal support for the Glowing Pink towel and I won't call it a shed.  I will, however, insult a rat for a much lower price than Mike!

Mike, could you give us an teaser sample of this verbal support of the pink towel?


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 15, 2015)

There has to be a designer name for the pink towel. It has to have a sophisticated name to go with the studio.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 16, 2015)

Yep! The dogs are awake.  Thanks for the generous offer Mike. You're all heart. But, I'm still broke and, I can insult a rat all by myself if necessary. :biggrin:
And others too. :biggrin: But, I choose not to. In spite of the insults regarding the TOWEL & the SHED. :tongue: :biggrin: 

Thanks for all the fun!!! :biggrin:


----------

